# Indoor Nationals shootoff video!



## heckt (Jan 10, 2007)

GRIV has pics on his Facebook. That's all that I know of.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Nice shooting this weekend Tyler!!!! Ken & Sally


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Still looking for shoot off video.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Didnt see a video camera there at the shootoff.Unless someone can put up their own home video for everyone to see.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Indoor Nationals have never been taped to my knowledge.
Maybe some day.


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

I sure wish that I had taken a video camera along specialy since Tyler made the shootoff. He did a great job for the first pro shootoff. I am just glad that I was there to enjoy it also.


----------

